# Another Newbie



## fudge35 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hello Eveyrone !

I'm 35,Dh is 38 ...feel my time is running out!
I was told Oct 03 by a hospital consultant that I have Pcos and he then told me not to even bother going back to him or even trying to get pregnant until I had lost weight.Easier said than done 
I also have type2 diabetes and an underactive thyroid.I'm currently following the weightwatchers point plan & going swimming 4 times a week but still not losing weight.I'm going to the gym for 1st time on Monday with my sister - wouldnt go on my own  If that doent help me lose weight dont know what will.


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Good luck with the weight loss.  Its so hard but you CAN do it!!  It sounds like you have a very supportive sister to help you through it.  

Love Olwen xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Fudge

Welcome to FF - Good luck at the gym on Monday (like you i would never go on my own   )

We do have a section called Belly buddies (which is hidden) if you would like to join the girls, they could give you some encouragement 

All the very best with your IF journey

Mel
x


----------



## suepoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello Fudge

Good luck with losing weight.  I am overweight also & know how hard it is.  Sending lots of good luck your way.

Sue

PS - Mel, where/what is the Belly buddies section?  is it for people who are trying to lose weight? - Thanks Sue x


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello Fudge and welcome to FF.

Best of luck with the diet / exercise plan. I understand how hard it is to lose weight. My clinic insisted I get my BMI under 30 before we could begin treatment. As you said easier said than done. Having it put in black and white helped on my motivation (ie its the only way I will be able to have a baby of my own). Reading also helped as being thinner seems to make a significant difference to your chances of success with IVF.

Sending you lots of   energy.


Edna


----------



## datai (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi there

I know exactly how youa re feeling althought i am younger at 31 we have been trying for 4.5 years and i too have pcos and have been told to loose weight i did the weight watchers but had slow results.  I am now doing vitaline which is far better and has much quicker results.

Good luck with everything

Datai


----------



## ICEMAIDEN (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi there,

I too am new to this site.  I'm 38 and have PCOS for over 6 years and have been trying for a baby for 10 yrs.  I've also been told to lose weight.  It's taken me over 4 yrs to lose 3 stone through exercise alone.  I then tried Slimming World last year and it took me 10 months to lose a stone. I'm now going through my 3rd (and have been told my last ICSI cycle).  My BMI last year was 34 and have now got it down to 31.  I'm under Barts (private) but have never been told to get my BMI down before treatment.  Obviously the less you weigh the better but I know loads of large people who have got pregnant without a problem.  I think a lot of the time they use it as an excuse for you not getting pregnant.

Icemaiden.

PS what a fab site


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

Good luck Fudge! 

Keep at it!  I've not got to lose weight but had to kick the smoking completely.  So we all have our crosses to bear!  You can do it!


----------



## fudge35 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Thanks for all the messages.It's great to know im not alone!!

I think i've become a gym junkie   - i thought i would hate going but we go at about 8.30 in the morning and its usually only me and my sister and a couple of others in there. And we really enjoy it.We've been every day this week for 40 minutes each time & also swimming 3 times.Hopefully i'll have lost weight on Monday when we get weighed  .I'm not actually going to weightwatchers but i did for a few weeks so i have their book,which gives the points value of food,but i think just eating sensibly is better than an actual "diet"


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Fudge,

Glad its going well. Best of luck with your weigh in tomorrow.

Endorphins are your friend and its easy to get addicted to them. I also upped my exercise and found that it also helped me feel better.

Love and luck to you.


Edna


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

Fudge, 

I agree with edna.  I needed to kick the smoking and started running each day, it made me tired in the night so i just went to bed instead of sitting there craving a ciggie.  I also got down to my target weight by cutting down on carbs - i used to be a stodge addict!  The way I see it, eat heathily with lots of veggies and that will give you lots of lovely smiley vitamins.


----------

